# Latest project...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

We have a new tennant at our house. He lives in the pecan tree in the back yard. Lynne, my beautiful bride of 31 years said "Look what I found. Can I keep it?" Of course this was more a statement that a question...LOL...31 yrs have taught me that much. 

Here are a couple of pics of his new abode...
The first is his front door, complete with deck and stairs...
The next is his bridge and the windows for his domicile...
The last is what it will look like all put together...

It has been a fun little project. Now Lynne wants me to make a little wishing well and outhouse for him also...Vic


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Fit for a King! Did you turn the spindles??? Good looking backyard there. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Galvbay...the spindles are actually a 2 piece unit that I bought at Hobby Lobby. they are a candle holder and a shaker peg glued together. The spindles on the deck are parts bought at Hobbly Lobby also. I don't have a lathe and not sure if I want to get one. I have limited room in my shop/garage (although it has never had a vehicle in it since I have owned the house)...Vic


----------

